# I wish you were here



## SandRock

Could somebody please tell me how I say this in tagalog:

"I wish you were here"
"Hope to see you soon"
"Thinking of you"
"Sweet dreams"

Thanks ^^


----------



## SandRock

A friend translated it for me

I wish you were here = "sana nandito ka"
Hope to see you soon = "sana makita kitang muli"
Welcome back = "maligayang pagbalik" [formal]
I'm thinking of you =  "palagi kitang iniisip"
Sweet dreams = she didnt know


----------



## Cracker Jack

Sweet dreams is literally matamis na panaginip.  But we say ''Sweet dreams'' when we wish someone to have a restful sleep.  Another way of wishing it to someone is ''Sana'y makatulog ka nang mahimbing.''  But it can never substitute ''Sweet dreams'' because of the personal touch added it also aside from the wishing the person well.  You can also say, ''Pahinga ka ha.''

I'm thinking of you is ''Iniisip kita.''  It means the person is thinking of the other one at the time when he said it.  ''Palagi kitang iniisip'' is ''I think of you often.''


----------



## SandRock

Thanks alot!


----------

